

Elven Architecture - coglethorpe
http://amromousa.com/2009/04/24/elven-architecture/

======
dougp
I thought this was going to be an article about tree houses. I am disapointed.
Anyways the most interesting part of this article to me is how you white list
chatting. That has some interesting implications and I have never heard of
that being used.

------
coglethorpe
I spotted Elf Island staffers at an investing get-together in Atlanta earlier.
I wasn impressed by how they stood out from the group in their Elf Island
shirts in a sea of dress shirts and ties. They got a lot of attention and it
was a strategy that I'll keep in mind when I attend other events in the
future.

------
amdev
Yep. I'm not sure if any other kids games white list (instead of black list)
chat, but as I mentioned, kids are clever little buggers. They do things like
"SHe Is very Tall" or "on to tree for" -- you get the idea -- so the white
list alone is not nearly enough. :)

